# hunting gear/boots



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

:!well its getting to be that time again thank god!!! and i pulled all my gear out . And looking through it all i decided that i need new gear, bibs/pants/boots. bibs are to small now! pants are a lil tight and boots well there just worn out, what kinda gear do you guys recommend? boots pants/bibs, ect what have you liked the best? im looking at some rocky boots since i have had good luck with em in the past .Im also looking at danners, when it comes to boots im a firm believer that you get what you pay for!!!
any thought? 

oya and i dont need to loose any weight im fit and inshape just a lil heaver than last year


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

1000 gr Rocky's are all my feet see in the woods, best,most comfortable boots i have had(on my fifth pair) and i have had several expensive brands that just dont compare! as far as clothing i'm a cheapskate! whatever wally world has9winchester/remington) is what i have! have read enough articles on scentloc clothing to relize this is more of a marketing scam than a tool to help get game...but if you can afford them more power to ya-they cant hurt!


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

ya i wont spend too much on gear. just what i need. but boots i dont mess with,, rockys were always great for me,, think of bear claws..


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

I have apair of Lacrosses 1000gr.I love the boots but I should have bought the 2000gr.When my feet get cold I'm done.


----------



## birdhunt (Apr 12, 2004)

I don't wear insulated boots..............the best I have found for bird hunting are Rockies...........I've tried Cabelas, LL Bean, Redhead, Redwings, and others, but always come back to Rockies.


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

LaCrosse is the best boot I have worn by far.


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

I also have the lacrosse 1500, they are a great boot as far as durablity goes but my feet still get cold on stand in the dead of winter, solution... arcticshield boot blankets, problem solved!


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

Sportsmans guide "Guide Series" clothing has been good to me, I got the bibs and hooded parka for $99 one year, and the lighter matching jacket for $39 the following year. I can wear it all season.
Rocky boots, and lacrosse rubber boots, are all I will wear.


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

bulafisherman said:


> I also have the lacrosse 1500, they are a great boot as far as durablity goes but my feet still get cold on stand in the dead of winter, solution... arcticshield boot blankets, problem solved!


where do you get the arcticsheild boot blankets at?


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

You can get them anywhere online but I picked them up a Dicks, bout 40 bucks.there are several kinds out there,arcticshield are what I went with because they are less bulky and store in my pack without taking up to much space.


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

lacrosse alpha burlys. you can get em in different insulations. i love mine. they are the most comfortable boots i have ever owned. i had the rocky bear claw 2's. i liked those also.


----------



## flounder (May 15, 2004)

I picked up some Irish Setter Boots a few years ago. 800g I believe. Got 'em for half price at the bass pro in Ft Lauderdale while we were on vacation. Most comfortable boots I've ever had. Never tried the rocky line.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

I will never, never, never own another pair of Made In China pieces of crap Rocky boots!
After being a loyal customer for over 25 years and visiting their Nelsonville, OH outlet store many times, they sold out to China several years ago and there quality went south quickly. 
Their Customer Service is almost non existent and heaven forbid you have any problems with your boots! I took the last pair of $175.00 Rocky's to a shoe repair shop because the soles were falling off (after only 2 months) and Rocky customer service wouldn't help. After attempting to glue the soles on with several different types of glue the guy finally gave up. He told me he would never take another pair of Rocky boots in for repair. 
So buy what you want....
I prefer Muck brand boots.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

The sole's on My Rocky's also fell apart,,they did replace them ,the second pair also fell apart they said they would not replace them even though they were less than a year,,they just started to crumble,,,no for me


----------



## Byg (Jun 6, 2006)

Yea, Amen I feel the same way, I always heard the rocky to be a decent boot,then I heard now they are chinese made. I wont buy them... Danner was the same deal, Made In The USA,but has gone the same way except for a few styles. My good old red wing work boots, Yep you guessed it China
Sorry didnt mean to get off the track. GL with your choice


----------



## Angler ss (May 15, 2008)

My brother- inlaw bought me a pair of Belleville cold weather boots when he was in the army. Belleville's are made in the USA and mine have held up very well they have liners that can be removed for warmer weather check them out at www.BELLEVILLESHOE.COM.


----------



## mao10 (Apr 23, 2009)

i have had rockies and was never really pleased with them. I prefer either irish setter or danner boots.


----------



## Bulldog1149 (Feb 26, 2006)

I have always had cold feet and used a good rocky pac style boot. 4 years ago I bought a pair of lacrosse alpha burly 800 gram and they are my go to boot. They will be relaced this year by a new pair, but they are sweet, dry, warm and scent free. You need to make sure any boot is a bit loose for stand hunting or you will get cold. I still break out the rocky snowstalkers for January, but only if I am sitting.


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

i still have bellviews from the navy, great boots


----------



## bigwalleye (Jun 21, 2006)

thought I'd bring this thread back to life...

Looking for recommendations on boots. I want a medium-weight pair that I can walk a couple of miles in and still sit for a couple of hours on a cold day without getting frozen toes. What amount of Thinsulate is the right amount? 1000g? More? I have cold weather boots that are not comfy/built for walking, and I've got walking boots not made for sitting. Trying to find something in the middle, not looking to break the bank, either. Suggestions?


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

I bought a pair of the wolverine 9'' Impalas. 800 grams of thinsulate which I find adequate for late october thru mid dec while in the stand. After the first year this boot held up very well. They are also very lightweight so if your doing alot of walking you'll appreciate that. I just got an add from cabelas yesterday and they had this boot on sale for $100, I paid 140 last year at Buckeye. My previous boots were Rockys 1000 grams and it was just too hot for archery and they were like boat anchors. Here is the Buckeye Outdoor link.

http://www.vanceoutdoors.com/category.cfm/outdoors/mens-footwear

I looked at Danner and unless your buyinig the top end boot which are made in the USA ther rest are made in China also.

Good luck


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

i would go with a 600 to 800 if your going to do alot of walking, but every ones different. I wear a 600 with a thin water wicking sock and that works well for me.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

I must of bought the last year of US made Rockys. They are hoding up quit well. I got the 1000 gram brown w/some camo. My feet get cold even with good socks, I think its the welt between the boot and sole the cold comes through. I purchased a pair the the over the boot blankets and they work quit well. http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/prod...dexId=104841180&productId=722113&type=product

Also got a heavy pair of Walls overalls and with a few layers they are great.
Look for the leg zippers the whole way up the leg.


----------

